# gnome 3.8 maskieren

## tazinblack

Hallo zusammen,

gibts ne einfache Möglichkeit Gnome 3.8 zu maskieren ohne alle Einzelpakete zu maskieren?

Erstens möchte ich bei openrc bleiben, zweitens kann die Grafikkarte (ATI RV100) vermutlich kein 3D.

Es handelt sich lediglich um einen Testserver.

Am liebsten würde ich weiter bei Gnome 2.32 bleiben oder zu was Anderem (KDE?, LXDE, etc.) wechseln wobei Deinstallation von Gnome 

und Installation von KDE wahrscheinlich ne Woche laufen würde.  :Sad: 

Die Kiste hat nur 2GB RAM.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-977288.html

Hilft dir evtl. weiter da geht es darum gnome 3 zu blocken und gnome 2.32 zu nutzen.

Ansonsten habe ich aus diesem Thread :

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-955634-start-0.html

den folgenden Link geklaut  :Smile: 

http://bpaste.net/show/88803/

Das ist die /etc/portage/package.unmask/gnome-3.8 datei (Eigentlich dafür zuständig gnome 3.8 zu installieren) evtl. hilft es dir dabei das Problem zu lösen und gnome-3.6 zu nutzen wenn du diese datei unter /etc/portage/package.mask/gnome-3.8 nutzt (Evtl. musst du sie noch anpassen um wirklich alles soweit zu blocken/bzw. etwas doch unmasked zu lassen damit es keine konflikte gibt).

----------

## tazinblack

... danke für die Tipps!

Hab mich jetzt doch zu KDE entschieden. Das alles von Hand zu maskieren (Trotz der Liste von Dir) ist nicht ohne zumal die Kiste schon ein halbes Jahr nicht upgedatet worden ist.

Also profile umschalten, alles runter was irgendwie Gnome ist, dann ein world update und dann KDE bauen.

Das ist zumindest der Plan!

Wird wohl länger laufen ...

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *tazinblack wrote:*   

> ... danke für die Tipps!
> 
> Hab mich jetzt doch zu KDE entschieden. Das alles von Hand zu maskieren (Trotz der Liste von Dir) ist nicht ohne zumal die Kiste schon ein halbes Jahr nicht upgedatet worden ist.
> 
> Also profile umschalten, alles runter was irgendwie Gnome ist, dann ein world update und dann KDE bauen.
> ...

 

Gleiches habe ich gestern Abend getan  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

 *metal1ty wrote:*   

>  *tazinblack wrote:*   ... danke für die Tipps!
> 
> Hab mich jetzt doch zu KDE entschieden. Das alles von Hand zu maskieren (Trotz der Liste von Dir) ist nicht ohne zumal die Kiste schon ein halbes Jahr nicht upgedatet worden ist.
> 
> Also profile umschalten, alles runter was irgendwie Gnome ist, dann ein world update und dann KDE bauen.
> ...

 

... und? Läufts noch?

----------

## SkaaliaN

Die Kiste war nach knapp 3 Stunden fertig. 

Bisher läuft alles sauber durch  :Smile: 

----------

## tazinblack

Bei mir hat sichs nach 15 Paketen ausgehängt, hatte --keep-going vergessen.

Hab auch noch 1GB Ram gefunden, dass zusätzlich rein passen dürfte.

Damit wären es dann 3GB.

----------

